

Make Your Own Grid Paper - quodestabsurdum
http://gridzzly.com/#t

======
interfacesketch
[Shameless plug] If you want A4 or US letter gridded paper for sketching a
mobile, web or tablet UI, I have a bunch of free ones on my site.

[http://www.interfacesketch.com](http://www.interfacesketch.com)

------
mayoff
My favorite graph paper:
[http://whitelines.se/function/](http://whitelines.se/function/)

~~~
nacs
They have a patent on white lines on slightly greyed paper? Amazing.

~~~
mongol
Maybe not the idea itself but a method to print it?

~~~
jws
Nope.

Claim 1: white-ish lines on light grey paper.

Claim 2: As above, but more closely matching white and grey.

Claim 3: Either of the above but with a slightly colored paper instead of
gray.

------
x43b
This is a fun website. I made my own grid paper in undergrad. It started late
one night after all the bookstores were closed and I ran out mid-problem in
dynamics class. The Professor took off points for not using grid paper so I
made my own out of Excel grids(I wrote on the flip side). I didn't lose any
points and continued for the remainder of the semester. At the time, the
university printer computer labs did not have a printer quota.

------
jws
I still buy preprinted grid paper and staff paper. It is extraordinarily
difficult to force a printer to use the exact same width on each line. There
are just too many layers of abstraction between the browser/document and the
hardware.

~~~
ohwp
Most of the time the 'smart' printer software is to blame. But I think if you
stick to world units and print at 100% you will be fine.

Remember that dpi only controls print quality not print measurements. One cm
printed at 300dpi will have the same length as one cm at 72dpi.

~~~
jws
The problem comes in the thin lines. If they don't fall exactly on the
hardware pixel boundaries they will vary in weight. If you can get the printer
to think in monochrome instead of some larger dithering cell you have a
chance.

~~~
qwerty_asdf
There's also that pesky bugaboo about being permitted to own a genuinely
accurate printer, and whether or not you'd use it to counterfeit money.

------
Zikes
I'm surprised it doesn't have a feature for intermittent breakpoints, like
every 5th or 10th interval. I find that very useful for small size grid-lined
paper.

Still, this is very nice, it's easy to see the potential for other features.

~~~
dredmorbius
Or greenbar.

------
WWLink
My canon mx860 can actually do this straight from its menu haha. There's a few
options for college ruled, wide ruled, and grid paper. This web app has more
choices, but the printer makes some amazing paper as is :D

------
famousactress
Oh wow. I love this idea (edit: AND execution!).. I guess it's a minor bummer
that I assume my printer won't print full-bleed but still... Things I'd love
even more: Indications of exact sizing and the ability to choose what shade of
gray/black to be printed.

~~~
vobios
This one has some of the options your are looking for such as spacing, color,
and page border:
[http://incompetech.com/graphpaper/](http://incompetech.com/graphpaper/)

~~~
twic
Gridzzly (and why is this not gridzz.ly?) is nice and all, but the Incompetech
generator is in fact much better. Still, we're startup fanboys, we're not that
bothered about substance if there's some nice style on offer.

------
bigd
I'm assuming OP is the author:

very nice idea, very nice execution. Few things that imho need to be fixed
(probably fast fixes): 1) Ensure that the print settings are correct. i.e. the
pattern get splitted on two pages, for no reason. 2) resizing the browser
window stretches/squeezes the picture. You shoud probably listen to the resize
events and re-trigger the generation, change the patterns to some css, or
simply set the generated image as cover. 3) translate the code in english. In
softwares, having standards is a good thing.

------
xrt
This is a doddle in PostScript.
[http://www.jasonpratt.org/software/graphpaper/](http://www.jasonpratt.org/software/graphpaper/)

------
nthitz
[http://gridzzly.com/getGrid.php?bunka=sit1&rozestup=3&width=...](http://gridzzly.com/getGrid.php?bunka=sit1&rozestup=3&width=100000&height=100000)
seems to crash any browser I throw at it. Granted you are trying to load a
very large image, but still was surprised. It may 500 Internal Server Error
I'm guessing if server runs out of memory while trying to make these large
images.

------
avmich
I'd like to be able to add my own pattern - because few of somewhat useful are
missing and for other reasons.

------
mikhuang
looks fun! being able to input specific dimensions would be nice, e.g. 5mm or
.25" grid

~~~
Intermernet
I agree, the only thing this is missing is actual units (both metric and
imperial).

------
imron
On a related note, for grid paper for practising Chinese (or Japanese)
characters, check out my site:
[http://www.hanzigrids.com/](http://www.hanzigrids.com/)

------
mjcohen
How about fancier graphing paper: Gaussian, log-normal with specified
parameters, ...

------
dredmorbius
Seems like something TeX or LaTeX could do.

------
easyfree37
Thank you.

